# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  فیزیکدانان کشف احتمالی نیروی پنجم طبیعت را تایید کردند

## khatereh 2

به گزارش روز سه شنبه گروه علمی ایرنا از پایگاه اینترنتی فیز او آر جی، گروهی از فیزیکدانان مجارستانی سال گذشته مقاله ای منتشر کردند که در آن از کشف احتمالی یک ذره ریز اتمی که پیش از این ناشناخته بود، خبر دادند اما یافته های جدید مطالعه محققان دانشگاه کالیفرنیا در ایروین نشان می دهد که کشف احتمالی این ذره می تواند مدرکی دال بر وجود نیروی بنیادی پنجم طبیعت باشد.
'جاناتان فنگ' استاد فیزیک و ستاره شناسی دانشگاه کالیفرنیا در ایروین گفت: ده ها سال است که چهار نیروی بنیادی طبیعت را یعنی جاذبه، الکترومغناطیس و نیروهای هسته ای قوی و ضعیف، می شناسیم. 
وی افزود: اگر آزمایش های آتی نیز نیروی پنجم را تایید کند، این کشف درک ما را از کیهان به طور کامل تغییر می دهد و نتایجی در زمینه تعامل نیروها و ماده تاریک در پی خواهد داشت. 
محققان دانشگاه کالیفرنیا در مطالعه خود نتایج مطالعه فیزیکدانان هسته ای آکادمی علوم مجارستان را که اواسط سال 2015 انجام شده بود، بررسی کردند. محققان مجارستانی در این مطالعه به دنبال 'فوتون های تاریک' می گشتند؛ ذراتی که ماده تاریک را که قابل دیدن نیست و به گفته فیزیکدانان 85 درصد از جرم جهان را تشکیل می دهند، نشان می دهند.
فعالیت محققان مجارستانی موجب کشف یک بی قاعدگی فروپاشی رادیواکتیو شد که بر وجود یک ذره نور 30 برابر سنگین تر از یک الکترون، اشاره دارد.
هدف از آن آزمایشات یافتن ماده تاریک بود اما محققان دقیقا مطمئن نبودند که چه نوع ذره ای مشاهده کرده بودند.
فنگ در یک بیانیه خبری اعلام کرد: ان آزمایشات دال بر کشف یک نیروی جدید نبود؛ بلکه به واقع از اتفاقاتی پرده برداشتند که یک ذره جدید را نشان می دهد اما مشخص نبود که ماهیت آن یک ذره ماده و یا یک ذره حامل نیرو است.
فنگ و همکارانش در دانشگاه کالیفرنیا اخیرا نتایج مطالعه محققان مجارستانی در سال 2015 و یافته های حاصل از مطالعات مشابه را بازبینی کردند، آنالیزهای جدید کشف بالقوه نیروی پنجم طبیعت را تایید می کند.
فنگ و همکارانش می گویند: محققان مجارستانی اطمینان نداشتند آنچه مشاهده می کنند، یک ذره ماده و یا یک ذره حامل نیرو است. اما تجزیه و تحلیل های جدید نشان می دهد که این ذره جدید زیر اتمی نه یک ذره ماده و نه یک فوتون تاریک است. بلکه یک ذره حامل نور محتمل ترین توضیح برای این بی قاعدگی فروپاشی رادیواکتیو است.
محققان در مطالعه جدید خود که به زودی در مجله Physical Review Letters منتشر می شود، نشان می دهند که این ذره مرموز احتمال یک پروتوفوبیک ایکس بوزون protophobic X boson است.
محققان می گویند: هیچ بوزون شناخته شده دیگری چنین ویژگی هایی ندارد و به همین دلیل 'بوزون X ' نامیده می شود. 
آنها تصور می کنند که این ذره می تواند نیروی پنجم طبیعت و همچنین یک ماده و انرژی تاریک را نشان دهد.
برخی از فیزیکدانان وجود یک حوزه جداگانه از فیزیک را مطرح کرده اند؛ مدلی مغایر مدل استاندارد فیزیک که در آن ماده تاریک و نیروهای تاریک وجود دارند. این دو حوزه یا بخش ممکن است با یکدیگر تداخل کنند و این ذره جدید مرموز می تواند نمونه ای از این تعامل باشد.

----------

